# My Yard Plan



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Here I am just posting what I do on my lawn and any questions and pics of what I am dealing with.

Sorry for the crude drawing, but I think it is very cool


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sect 1 - Front and Center Main View.
Sect 2 - Heavily under Trees. 80% full some bare spots getting better 
Sect 3 - Still Trees But just like Sect 2, 80% bare/low spots Also, a river runs through it...
Sect 4 - Not a bad sect Front part is good and the back prt is getting better


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Front - 

Sect 2 - 

Sect 3 - 



Sect 4 -


----------

